# Noons *Spoiler*



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Should Noons have been disqualified? A punch clearly after the bell [it rang, Jurgel stopped, and Noons quite knowingly changed stance and threw] and a knee to the head illegally, admittedly Jurgel was badly hurt at this stage. Still, even the commentators seem to be suggesting that Noons had won illegally. Thoughts? Is it just another inadequate call from Strikeforce?


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

No he shouldn't. Was to close after the bell. And the knee never landed.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

the end of the first, i saw no blame, KJ was comming out of his crouch and winding up just as the bell sounded, and was such a quick powerful shot. as for Gurgel looking like he stopped at the bell, i think he was anticipating it, wasnt expecting a left like that and started to put his guard down just before the bell..... and i think that should fall under the "protect yourself at all times".... NEVER anticipate a bell or a ref stopping something.

as for the knee.... yeah that was kinda bad... totaly illegal.... but i think what they were saying was that the ref was stepping in to stop it before the knee.... how that changes thing? hell if i know... but thats what i got from it. i coulda sen it going either way as a win for KJ or a DQ against hm and wouldnt have cried foul either way.


i really liked KJ, but i may be leaning towards D-Bag after this fight from the knee.... we'll see.. if he never does something like that again then it looks to be a fluke, happpens again then D-Bag for sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it should have been a NC IMO.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

that reffing was terrible, dont know if this was posted or not,but glad to see gurgel not have any bad blood with kj over it though
http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/08/22/jorge-gurgel-holds-no-hard-feelings-towards-kj-noons-blames-ref/


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know if Noon's should have been DQ'd but I think the rules need to be changed where if a guy throws himself at your ankle you should be able to kick or shake him off.

I think Lashley's life might be at risk for that second fight death thing because Griggs was nailing the back of/side of his head.


----------



## killgore (Aug 20, 2010)

Nefilim777 said:


> Should Noons have been disqualified? A punch clearly after the bell [it rang, Jurgel stopped, and Noons quite knowingly changed stance and threw] and a knee to the head illegally, admittedly Jurgel was badly hurt at this stage. Still, even the commentators seem to be suggesting that Noons had won illegally. Thoughts? Is it just another inadequate call from Strikeforce?


Not only did the commentators suggest it,but they stated it.Noons clearly won the fight,but that knee shouldv'e cost him him the victory(NC).


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought the punch that dropped gurgel in the first was before the bell and fair.

However, regarding the end of the fight. Any way you look at it, that was ridiculous and pathetic. The ref was indeed stopping the fight but didn't step in quick enough. And noons didn't have the wherewithal to know the rules, especially against an opponent that out of it. No contest would be fair for gurgel.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

NC imo


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ariel Helwani also seems to think a NC would have been the fairest outcome too, I agree, I think both incidents were dodgy and certainly affected the outcome of the fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think this pretty much sums it up.


http://www.cagepotato.com/‘strikefo...oes-worst-possible-job-during-gurgel-vs-noons




> Even 12 hours later, it’s difficult to fully grasp the ways in which Jorge Gurgel’s fight with KJ Noons turned into a terrible abortion at Saturday night’s Strikeforce: Houston show. Suffice it to say, a lot of things went horribly wrong and nearly everyone involved failed miserably to do their jobs.
> 
> As he almost always does, Gurgel came into the fight with the worst possible game plan, essentially guaranteeing defeat before the bout even started. Meanwhile, Noons crammed not one, but two blatantly illegal strikes into just over five minutes of fighting. For his part, referee Kerry Hatley seemed not to notice either of the infractions, then totally bungled one of the more obvious stoppage situations you’ll ever encounter in MMA. All the while the Strikeforce broadcast team reconfirmed for viewers its complete inability to adjust on the fly when even the slightest controversy rears its head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

The hook at the end of the first round was too close to the bell to be judged illegal, however I didn't like that kick at the end ...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

The last part of that article completely sums up how I felt watching it. The commentators were laughing and making jokes about both illegal strikes from Noons, and in the post fight talk Johnson doesn't acknowledge the late strikes at all and Noons just weakly splutters something about how great an opponent Jorge is. If Strikeforce want to be taken seriously as an MMA promoter they need to act seriously, completely disregarding the rules doesn't help. I think they're inability to get their top two HWs to fight was embarrassing enough, but Saturday's fight was another moment I'm sure Coker will wish to forget. And if the oxygen can thing is true also then its just another joke in the long list.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

The punch in the first happened at the bell so no biggie. The illegal knee was hard to tell if it even landed. It wouldn't have effected the outcome of the fight either way. I think it's getting a little blown out of proportion. I need to go watch the fight again but didn't he already start throwing the knee before the ref grabbed him? I guess I'm not seeing as quite of a big deal as everyone else.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> The hook at the end of the first round was too close to the bell to be judged illegal, however I didn't like that kick at the end ...


No he started motion before the bell rang. Also it doesn't matter if he meant to do it or not. A late blow that causes a guy to go down has to earn at least a point away. Gurgel had no business even being in that fight after that. It doesn't matter whether he meant to do it or not. When it was seen that Gurgel couldn't continue, Noons should have been DQ'd


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You pretty much can't stop a punch once you're in the motion. I really don't see anything wrong with it.


rockybalboa25 said:


> No he started motion before the bell rang. Also it doesn't matter if he meant to do it or not. A late blow that causes a guy to go down has to earn at least a point away. Gurgel had no business even being in that fight after that. It doesn't matter whether he meant to do it or not. When it was seen that Gurgel couldn't continue, Noons should have been DQ'd


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think we should blame Noons here. I mean he was begging/asking/looking at the ref to stop the fight, after his opponent was badly badly hurt. The knee was just a very unintentional move in my opinion.

The ref should not be allowed to ref a fight again in such a big promotion. You could even question his decision to let Gurgel continue after the first round Knock Down. I think the fight should have been stopped there already!

Him vs. Nick Diaz :thumb02:

I will bet on KJ!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The punch was 100% legal anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't understand the sport or the rules of the sport. You can't start your throwing motion after the bell. Right before or during it is legal and that is when Noons started. If it lands after the bell is irrelevant to whether or not it was legal. The bell is a signal that the round is ending not that it is over for the exact reason we saw in this fight. It wouldn't be right to DQ someone because of a lack of grace period for thrown strikes.

Not stopping the fight after the first, after he was dropped in the second, and then hesitating on the actual stoppage can all be called into question. I am still not convinced the knee landed, maybe it grazed him. The ref pushed Noons in mid motion and we really can't say definitively we know Noons intended to knee him in the head or how the push changed the direction of the strike. It is irrelevant to the outcome of the fight though because it was stopped before it landed(if it did) and would be a disciplinary matter for the commission not grounds for the ref to overturn the decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't think we should blame Noons here. I mean he was begging/asking/looking at the ref to stop the fight, after his opponent was badly badly hurt. The knee was just a very unintentional move in my opinion.
> 
> The ref should not be allowed to ref a fight again in such a big promotion. You could even question his decision to let Gurgel continue after the first round Knock Down. I think the fight should have been stopped there already!
> 
> ...


The knee was unintentional? It was a blatant violation of the rules he knee'd him in the head he clearly means to knee him in the head so how is it unintentional?



osmium said:


> The punch was 100% legal anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't understand the sport or the rules of the sport. You can't start your throwing motion after the bell. Right before or during it is legal and that is when Noons started. If it lands after the bell is irrelevant to whether or not it was legal. The bell is a signal that the round is ending not that it is over for the exact reason we saw in this fight. It wouldn't be right to DQ someone because of a lack of grace period for thrown strikes.
> 
> Not stopping the fight after the first, after he was dropped in the second, and then hesitating on the actual stoppage can all be called into question. I am still not convinced the knee landed, maybe it grazed him. The ref pushed Noons in mid motion and we really can't say definitively we know Noons intended to knee him in the head or how the push changed the direction of the strike. It is irrelevant to the outcome of the fight though because it was stopped before it landed(if it did) and would be a disciplinary matter for the commission not grounds for the ref to overturn the decision.


That knee and Noons intention are so easy to see Stevie Wonder just called and said the ref should be ashamed of himself. It is so clear how can you act like its questionable whether or not it landed. Do you not realize not a single other person has questioned it? The fact that it did no change the outcome is why I think it should be a NC. I hate when a fighter gets a DQ win after being dominated but I think Noons needs to be punished and I think a NC accomplishes that. He violated the rules and it should be treated as such. I can't stand when people say if it didn't change anything it shouldn't matter. I swear if Shane Carwin fought Stefan Struve and brought a tire iron into the cage and bashed Struve in the head there would be a couple people who would think Carwin still won since him knocking out Struve was inevitable anyway and the tire iron didn't effect what the outcome would have been.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think this pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/‘strikefo...oes-worst-possible-job-during-gurgel-vs-noons


ok the part about the punch at the end of rnd 1.... all i say is..






2nd, the author talks of no one but mauro talking of the knee... when clearly frank says i dunno if it landed, lets watch a replay..... and then says oh yeah thats an illegal knee.... this author needs to find a new job.

and im talking about the article, not the poster.


Edit: why the **** wont embedding work anymore for me?!?!!?!?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

The punch, was warranted, the knee, was blatantly illegal no matter whether it was after the fight or not. 

No Contest is what it should have been, but Strikeforce sucks big time, and they just do their best to cover the issue with bias MMAjunkie interviews immediately following the event. That is how they cover up a lot of the giant holes in their game. 


I dunno, Noons is a good fighter, I don't want to say he should be DQ'd, but I thought it should have been a No Contest before I read this thread. The knee was illegal, and it 100% landed. I'm watching it right now and it is RIDICULOUS to say it didn't. Noon's actions in throwing that knee could have seriously injured Gurgel, and like I always say: It is not the result that should gauge the punishment, but the action.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The punch I am iffy on, the reffing I am 100% pissed off about. And seriously, where were the docs to check on him after that last punch? Ultimately reffing is the real problem here. If the ref did his job he would have never gotten to the point where he threw that knee. But in the end he did throw and land that knee on his head. It's messed up because he should had already been declared a winner, but it should have been a NC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The knee was unintentional? It was a blatant violation of the rules he knee'd him in the head he clearly means to knee him in the head so how is it unintentional?
> 
> 
> 
> That knee and Noons intention are so easy to see Stevie Wonder just called and said the ref should be ashamed of himself. It is so clear how can you act like its questionable whether or not it landed. Do you not realize not a single other person has questioned it? The fact that it did no change the outcome is why I think it should be a NC. I hate when a fighter gets a DQ win after being dominated but I think Noons needs to be punished and I think a NC accomplishes that. He violated the rules and it should be treated as such. I can't stand when people say if it didn't change anything it shouldn't matter. I swear if Shane Carwin fought Stefan Struve and brought a tire iron into the cage and bashed Struve in the head there would be a couple people who would think Carwin still won since him knocking out Struve was inevitable anyway and the tire iron didn't effect what the outcome would have been.


Throwing a knee at a grounded opponent isn't illegal the action of hitting him in the head with it is. It shouldn't change the outcome because it was already decided at the point where it would have connected. So no it shouldn't be a NC because that would be reversing the decision. Your point is nonsense. It definitively didn't impact the outcome because it happened after the fight. The ref was clearly pushing him before it landed so the fight was over. Like I said this is something for the commission to review and decide if punishment is needed.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> Throwing a knee at a grounded opponent isn't illegal the action of hitting him in the head with it is. It shouldn't change the outcome because it was already decided at the point where it would have connected. So no it shouldn't be a NC because that would be reversing the decision. Your point is nonsense. It definitively didn't impact the outcome because it happened after the fight. The ref was clearly pushing him before it landed so the fight was over. Like I said this is something for the commission to review and decide if punishment is needed.


The commission needs to review and then fire the ******* ref.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

the punch I have came around after watching the fight the punch was thrown split second before the bell but I still think he shouldve got 5 minutes but the knee was illegal and did land I have watched it about 10 times and it lands it should be a No Contestas the intent of the knee semmed to be to take Grugel's head he just didnt land it flush


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The start of the punch happened after the bell. It's illegal had to be at least a point or a DQ. The knee landed and it should have been a definite DQ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually who cares guys 

We can see Nick Diaz vs. KJ Noons now :thumb02: 

Thats a dream fight in my eyes!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Horrible reffing and an illegal knee.

That fight should be ruled a NC.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it could of been deemed a No Contest because I dont believe the hit after the bell in the first round was deliberate but it knocked Gurgel out ffs, and it was clear at the start of the second round he never recovered from it, and no matter if it was deliberate or not it had a major impact on the fight.

At the very least Gurgel should of been given 5 mins extra to recover between rounds like he would have been given after any other type of illegal blow and Noons should have been given a points deduction.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Throwing a knee at a grounded opponent isn't illegal the action of hitting him in the head with it is. It shouldn't change the outcome because it was already decided at the point where it would have connected. So no it shouldn't be a NC because that would be reversing the decision. Your point is nonsense. It definitively didn't impact the outcome because it happened after the fight. The ref was clearly pushing him before it landed so the fight was over. Like I said this is something for the commission to review and decide if punishment is needed.


So pick one excuse please for Noons and stick with it, either it landed or it didn't, either it was aimed at the head or it wasn't, now its after the fact? Actually if you watch the fight who knows if it was over the ref didn't seem to commit to anything hell even when the fight ended I wasn't sure what the decision was because the ref did such a horrible job, when you watch it he kinda starts to get in then starts to back away and then commits to his stoppage after the knee. The ref did a horrible job but the bottom line is whether the ref sucked or whether the shot after the bell was illegal or not none of it is relevant. What is to me is the fact Noons threw a blatantly illegal knee to the head with no regard for either Gurgel or for the rules he is supposed to be abiding by. Who turns and almost pleads for the ref to stop the fight then throws a nasty illegal knee. WTF?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> So pick one excuse please for Noons and stick with it, either it landed or it didn't, either it was aimed at the head or it wasn't, now its after the fact? Actually if you watch the fight who knows if it was over the ref didn't seem to commit to anything hell even when the fight ended I wasn't sure what the decision was because the ref did such a horrible job, when you watch it he kinda starts to get in then starts to back away and then commits to his stoppage after the knee. The ref did a horrible job but the bottom line is whether the ref sucked or whether the shot after the bell was illegal or not none of it is relevant. What is to me is the fact Noons threw a blatantly illegal knee to the head with no regard for either Gurgel or for the rules he is supposed to be abiding by. Who turns and almost pleads for the ref to stop the fight then throws a nasty illegal knee. WTF?


TBH, the knee looked like it came as the ref was stepping in. Reminded me of last season's TUF when the one guy soccer kicked the other at the end of the round. Looked a little desperate, though completely unnecessary. 

Not a fan of Noons, he talks too much. I REALLY want to see the Diaz rematch.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> So pick one excuse please for Noons and stick with it, either it landed or it didn't, either it was aimed at the head or it wasn't, now its after the fact? Actually if you watch the fight who knows if it was over the ref didn't seem to commit to anything hell even when the fight ended I wasn't sure what the decision was because the ref did such a horrible job, when you watch it he kinda starts to get in then starts to back away and then commits to his stoppage after the knee. The ref did a horrible job but the bottom line is whether the ref sucked or whether the shot after the bell was illegal or not none of it is relevant. What is to me is the fact Noons threw a blatantly illegal knee to the head with no regard for either Gurgel or for the rules he is supposed to be abiding by. Who turns and almost pleads for the ref to stop the fight then throws a nasty illegal knee. WTF?


I haven't changed my position at all I don't think it landed from the replays I saw but it might have they weren't great angles. I don't know what his intentions were in his interview with Ariel he said he was throwing a kick to the chest it looked awkward like a half kick half knee so maybe that is what he intended. So I'm not going to demonize him for something I don't think even landed and might have been an accident if it did. 

It was always after the fact, the ref stepped in and shoved Noons slightly before it landed(if it did) it was a shitty way of stopping the fight because he should have gotten between them but it was clearly him calling the fight. That isn't the old Mazz should I or shouldn't I jumping back and forth hesitating he interfered with a fighter purposefully the fight has to be stopped in that situation. Like I said before I don't know how that shove changed the angle of the strike either. It clearly wasn't a direct hit to the face so having it altered by the ref by 1 or 2 inches could be the difference of a kick to the chest and a knee to the side of the head.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He was trying to hold Gurgel's head as he was throwing the knee at it. Do you also believe Anderson Silva was trying to kick Rich Franklin in the chest?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> He was trying to hold Gurgel's head as he was throwing the knee at it. Do you also believe Anderson Silva was trying to kick Rich Franklin in the chest?


Just stop it Toxic. You're using facts and logic. It is confusing the thread.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Just stop it Toxic. You're using facts and logic. It is confusing the thread.


Actually no he isn't. He was holding his head to throw punches right before it and never let go. Apparently those punches were also knees because he was holding his head. If he had clearly gained a new clinch to throw that strike he would have a point but that isn't what happened. Keep thinking flimsy evidence is good enough to act as though you have factual knowledge though.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Actually no he isn't. He was holding his head to throw punches right before it and never let go. Apparently those punches were also knees because he was holding his head. If he had clearly gained a new clinch to throw that strike he would have a point but that isn't what happened. Keep thinking flimsy evidence is good enough to act as though you have factual knowledge though.


So it's ok to knee someone on the ground as long as you punched them first and hold their head. Got it. 










http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/_KJ_Noons_drops_Gurgel_After_The_Bell_Strikeforce_?gid=10001507&tid=100

Indisputable proof of an illegal strike.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, um, you really don't know what you're talking about.


rockybalboa25 said:


> So it's ok to knee someone on the ground as long as you punched them first and hold their head. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So it's ok to knee someone on the ground as long as you punched them first and hold their head. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.... i dont see that as indisputable, for 1 there is no sound with a gif, and 2 the ref is stepping in AS the punch is being thrown..... i stil say there was nothing wrong with the punch. the knee tho.....


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> yeah.... i dont see that as indisputable, for 1 there is no sound with a gif, and 2 the ref is stepping in AS the punch is being thrown..... i stil say there was nothing wrong with the punch. the knee tho.....


The referee obviously tries to get between them before he throws the punch. Also here's the illegal knee clearly connecting, another illegal blow.

http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/_K_J_Noons_Illegally_Knees_Jorge_Gurgel_Strikeforc?gid=10001494&tid=106


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Points on the Knee issue.*


The ref was jumping in to stop the fight before it was thrown, so the fight was over as the ref had already decided it was a TKO win to Noons even thought he had not completed the task of spiting up the fighters it was not a DQ, instead its something for the commission to review, but the TKO win to Noons still stands.

It hit Gurgel in the hand not in the head so it was not an illegal blow.

There is a chance Noons is telling the truth and that he was in fact about to throw a soccer kick to the body only he held back when he saw the ref was in the process of jumping in to stop the fight, and as he pulled back from the kick he unintentionally came very close to striking Gurgel in the head with his knee.

*Points about the late first round punch*


It landed after the bell therefore was an illegal hit, intentional or not Noons should of been deducted a point and Gurgel should of been given 5 mins to see if he was ok to continue, then in the event Gurgel was unable to shake off the blow a "No Contest" should of been called.

The fact that the ref took no action against this blow can only indicate that he felt it was a legal action, in which case he should of noted Gurgel was clearly KO'ed by the hook snd stopped the fight right there and declared Noons the winner by KO.

even when nether of these conditions met Gurgel was clearly effected by the shot coming into the second round yet offered no type of protection from anyone, instead was just a lamb been sent to the slaughter, so even then, during the break, their is still good cause for the fight to be stopped by the doctors or by Gurgel because Gurgel was clearly not OK to continue.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The referee obviously tries to get between them before he throws the punch. Also here's the illegal knee clearly connecting, another illegal blow.
> 
> http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/_K_J_Noons_Illegally_Knees_Jorge_Gurgel_Strikeforc?gid=10001494&tid=106


no.... you do NOT see the ref try to step in before the punch in thrown...... before it lands maybe..... but NOT before its thrown......











watch it....... just as KJ is starting his motion, the ref moves in.... it all happened AT THE BELL. the knee.... i wont argue much.... but that punch... there was NOTHING illegal about it.... just unfortunate timing and nothing more




gurgel woulda KTFO there if it wasnt the end of the round...... he did not stop, he did not drop his hands.... you can see it there, he got fucked up! plain and simple.... the Knee.... totally wrong.... i wont argue... but this shit about the punch at the end of rnd 1 is crap.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> *Points on the Knee issue.*
> 
> 
> The ref was jumping in to stop the fight before it was thrown, so the fight was over as the ref had already decided it was a TKO win to Noons even thought he had not completed the task of spiting up the fighters it was not a DQ, instead its something for the commission to review, but the TKO win to Noons still stands.
> ...


A few problems with this. 

1. If the fight was already over and Noons delivered an illegal blow, then it becomes a commission situation. It is no different than what happens to a boxer that kicks a guy after the fight. The commission would have no choice but to suspend Noons.

2. The kick obviously makes it through Gurgel's weak open flailing hand defense.

3. If Gurgel can't continue after the second round, it is not a no contest. If a fight ends due to a legal blow it is a disqualification. 



JuggNuttz said:


> no.... you do NOT see the ref try to step in before the punch in thrown...... before it lands maybe..... but NOT before its thrown......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you blind. The referee obviously starts to move between them before Noons starts his motion.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Should Noons have been disqualified? A punch clearly after the bell [it rang, Jurgel stopped, and Noons quite knowingly changed stance and threw] and a knee to the head illegally, admittedly Jurgel was badly hurt at this stage. Still, even the commentators seem to be suggesting that Noons had won illegally. Thoughts? Is it just another inadequate call from Strikeforce?


 
I thought it landed at or on the bell, not sure at how u arrive at him throwing it after the bell that def wasnt the case.....it was on the way before the bell rang,the knee when Jorge was down was worse IMO...

ARIEL hadnt seen the fight video at the time he spoke with Jorge and KJ....



JuggNuttz said:


> no.... you do NOT see the ref try to step in before the punch in thrown...... before it lands maybe..... but NOT before its thrown......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JuGG, IronMan wrote a good piece about the ref and the position the ref should have been in here:

http://mmaopinion.com/2010/08/22/noons-vs-gurgel-a-case-study-in-ref-failure/


I though it was a good read and figure you might as well....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The knee was illegal and Noons got away with it, mostly because Gorge was spent.

The fight should have been stopped and if the fighter cant continue then Noons should have been DQ'd.

We all know gorge was getting his ass handed to him but there is still no reason to let Noons get away with cheating/unsportsmanlike like conduct.

Bad ref FTL.


----------



## PeXis (Aug 27, 2010)

I watched the end frame by frame from two different angles and to me it definitely looks like the knee hit the hand.
If it touched the head, it only scratched the hair.

yay, first post.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> 3. If Gurgel can't continue after the second round, it is not a no contest. If a fight ends due to a legal blow it is a disqualification.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blind. The referee obviously starts to move between them before Noons starts his motion.


In 3 I assume you meant Illegal blow. If if were deemed legal by the ref, which it must have been, then if Gurgel couldn't continue it should have been a TKO for Noons.

I must be blind because it's not obvious to me. Without sound I don't see how you think that proves anything. I recorded the fight and I watched the punch a few times and I think he started the punch before the bell rang. It's pretty obvious that it was very close and everyone sees it differently, so I could see the ref seeing it as ok. 

As for the knee I don't know. That was pretty iffy, although it didn't look like it actually hit him in the head, and I also think it was after the ref stopped it. Although it was a really piss poor job of stopping it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Term said:


> In 3 I assume you meant Illegal blow. If if were deemed legal by the ref, which it must have been, then if Gurgel couldn't continue it should have been a TKO for Noons.
> 
> I must be blind because it's not obvious to me. Without sound I don't see how you think that proves anything. I recorded the fight and I watched the punch a few times and I think he started the punch before the bell rang. It's pretty obvious that it was very close and everyone sees it differently, so I could see the ref seeing it as ok.
> 
> As for the knee I don't know. That was pretty iffy, although it didn't look like it actually hit him in the head, and I also think it was after the ref stopped it. Although it was a really piss poor job of stopping it.


I've watched the fight over on my dvr as well. Gurgel's punch lands as the bell rings. Noons doesn't even start his punch until after that. Starting to roll doesn't count as starting your punch. It's easy to roll and not throw a punch.

I still don't see how it's iffy. Gurgel puts his hand up. It can't fully block the knee, and it lands.


----------

